# FCKEditor als return einer Funktion



## HuRaHoRRe (31. März 2008)

Hi

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Integration des FCKEditors in meine Webseite.
Wenn ich ihn ganz normal in ein File integriere Funktioniert alles wunderbar, doch wenn ich ihn versuche in einer Funktion mit den anderen Elementen der Form zu verbinden wird er immer an oberste Stelle gesetzt, obwohl ober ihm noch andere Textfelder kommen sollten.


```
function generateAddNewsForm(){
			$oFCKeditor = new FCKeditor('FCKeditor1') ;
			$oFCKeditor->BasePath = 'fckeditor/' ;
			$oFCKeditor->Height = '450px';
			
			$this->output.= '<form action="#" method="POST">'.
							'News Titel <input type="text" name="titel"                  size="70" />'.
							'&nbsp;Kategorie'.
							$this->home->getCategory().
							'<br><br>'.
							$oFCKeditor->Create().
							'Quelle <input type="text" name="quelle" size="40" />'. 
							'<br><br>'.
							'<input type="submit" name="newsAddSubmit" value="Speichern" />'.
							'</form>';

			return $this->output;
}
```

Aufruf:


```
echo $main->generateAddNewsForm();
```

Das Feld Titel und die select Box welche über "$this->home->getCategory()" generiert wird, werden beide unterhalb des editors ausgegeben obwohl sie eigentlich oben dran sein sollten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (1. April 2008)

Mhh weis niemand eine Lösung?


----------

